# M Hotels / Castles & Condos



## kscar (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone have recent information regarding this development in Conchas Chinas, Puerto Vallarta? We bought there in April 2009. They were supposed to keep updating the progress of their construction on a website, but nothing appears to have changed in 2 months. Is there anyone in Puerto Vallarta or going there soon that could post some pictures of the building? We won't be back there until January or February 2010. 

Thanks for any information anyone can provide.

Kurt


----------



## disker (Jul 8, 2009)

I dont have any info but was wondering what they told you on the 6th thanks jeff


----------



## kscar (Jul 9, 2009)

*Castles & Condos*

Unfortunately, I was told to call back on the 10th. Adrian Toca, the rep in Miami for C&C, said he has gotten no response from whoever he sent it to. So, he was getting all members information into a spreadsheet and resending it. I am seeing a lot of complaints on Trip Advisor about the Enchantment, so I am getting more nervous, since they are supposed to be tradeable between the 2. I am also seeing a couple of new complaints about Castles and Condos. People are not getting there memberships and they have been waiting since December. Did you purchase at C&C?

Kurt


----------



## pittle (Jul 10, 2009)

Check your email for a message from C&C.  There is info about the new developer and travel company.


----------



## kscar (Jul 10, 2009)

*Castles and Condos*

Yeah we got the notice today in our email. Not a lot of information in it. I am now more nervous than ever. I did not get a chance to call Adrian today. I will have to try tomorrow. 

Kurt


----------



## Daverock (Jul 11, 2009)

I took a tour of the resort when I was in PV in March.  Some great views but we did not purchase.  I wish those of you that did purchase good luck on your purchase.

Dave


----------



## jimandjulie (Jul 18, 2009)

*Also an "owner"*

Glad we are getting some information to share with each other.   My experience has been the same as what has been reported (perhaps even less communication than what some of you have had).    I'm wondering if we should look into any mexican legal representation to help sort this out?


----------



## indigo502 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Castles and Condos*

I purchased in Sept 2008 and have had a bad feeling ever since.  Construction was delayed and I wasn't sent any info that it was in fact delayed for a second time.  Now apparently I can't even try until Jan 2010.  I've called and emailed the customer service line with no response.  I've been dealing with Tracey- the loans and verification officer as she's the only one who has ever diligently responded to me.  I just sent her this link a minute ago and asked her to clarify what's going on and why I'm not able to connect with customer service.  

I'll see if there's a response.  If not, I have full intention of taking legal action for breach of contract.


----------



## indigo502 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Another Thing*

Both links are no longer working - www.castlesandcondos.com.mx
www.mamanngroup.com.  I think we need to take legal action now.


----------



## D&D (Jul 21, 2009)

*Distressed C&C Owners*

After purchasing a 1BR in February of 2009, we confirmed a reservation for a 2BR at Castles and Condos for February 2010.  That now appears to be a fantasy.  I've tried unsuccessfully to reach Tracy and her colleague, Lynda, since June 30 to inquire about the progress of construction and our Platinum Preferred membership.  

Does anyone know what happened to the timeshares that we traded in?

I came across this thread through a Google search and it's been most informative.  Please keep the communications coming.  We must pursue our investments.


----------



## indigo502 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.123people.com/ext/frm?ti...ro888_20081121.pdf&section=weblink&wrt_id=227

if you go to this link it's a news article that Daniel did not have a permit to build Condos and Castles and was under investigation as of last November, 2008.  If you know anyone who speaks Spanish have them translate it for you.  Not good news.


----------



## kscar (Jul 21, 2009)

Tracy & Lynda are no longer with C & C. The markeing & sales group have been let go. Most of the owners received an email with this info. Since then we have been speaking with Adrian Toca with Resorts Advantage at 866-944-2213 ext. 2473. He may be able to answer any questions that you have.


----------



## Jammin1 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think we class action sue as a group more clout that way less money out of pocket we have to do something before its to late


----------



## indigo502 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Legal Contact in Mexico*

I'm going to get my contract tonight, scan it, scan the article I provided at the above link from last November (I just found it today) and send an email to a law firm I found in Puerto Vallarta (http://www.matalaw.com/RE.htm#1).

I'm sure they've heard of the Mamann Group and I will ask if they have any advice on individual and/or class action lawsuits and costs.  I'm also going to try to contact Miguel Angel Preciado who is quoted in the article- he is pretty fuming that this development started in Conchas Chinas without permission and ends the article saying he's going to get to the bottom of it.  I'd like to contact him directly to see what the outcome was- maybe he can be of some help with leads or contacts for next steps.

I'll be back with any news.


----------



## PapaBearAB (Jul 21, 2009)

*also read TUG thread "Heard of "M" Resorts in Puerto Vallarta?"*

for those interested in M Hotels Castles & Condos or Enchantment or other M Hotels developments, you should also review the posts on the TUG forum thread "Heard of "M" Resorts in Puerto Vallarta?", or just search TUG forums for "M Hotels" and you will find that thread also.


----------



## CC6031 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Puerto Vallarta Castles and Condos*

On June 1, 2009 my husband and I purchased a 2 bedroom / 4 use weeks per year beginning 2010. We paid half down while we were there and made arrangements to pay the remaining half in July. We are fortunate that the second payment was not processed however we are still out the money for the first half.We are very concerned.
I have been in contact with Adrian and a Jennifer Farinas at customer care at 1-866-944-2213 . Jenifer gave me another # to call 1-888-576-8626 her extension is 2477 and Adrian's is 2473. Both assured me that things would be straightened out and all was fine. How ever when I call, I get voice mail for both of them and my requests to be contacted for an update on progress in resolving my problem are not responded to.
I agree that perhaps we should join together and proceed with a group lawsuit.I think the person who contacted a legal firm in Mexico has the right idea and we should join him in his effort.


----------



## pittle (Jul 22, 2009)

CC6031 - you said you purchased in June 2009.  How close were they to finishing?  Was work going on when you took the tour?  We had to wear hard hats in November 2008 to walk around.  How many units were complete?  Did it look like they could open by year end?

We are not ready to hop on the legal bandwagon as we paid in full and do not think there is any chance to recoup money since we paid in 2008.  We do not want to spend more money right now.  

We were not the least bit concerned until we got the email about the ownership change with the developer.  We had not planned to go back to PV until the fall of 2010 and that is when we still plan to go.  IF it is operational by then, we will be fine with our purchase.

We own enough timeshares in Mexico to know that they do not tell you the truth at the sales presentations, but we bought anyway because the place was so nice.  I do think that once it is complete, it will be more like the Ochas Casadas that has been envied by timeshare owners for years.  If so, we may become part of the elite timeshare owners where we can rent, trade, or even sell without losing so much money.

Just an aside - we also purchased at another small timeshare in Mazatlan in 2008.  Many other purchasers are totally upset with progress there, but at this resort, we purchased a specific unit at a specific time. (This unit was under construction at the time of purchase.) We went in June 2009 and were delighted with our unit and what had been done so far and are looking forward to going back next June.  We are hoping the same will be true when we go back to PV to C&C.


----------



## PapaBearAB (Jul 22, 2009)

*seeking answers, gone to the next levels*

I just spoke with Adrian Toca of Resorts Advantage with regards to the questions I posed to him twice now in emails daily Monday through today regarding M Hotel memberships, M Hotel Developments, Platinum Membership serviced by Vacations Club, etc. 

He told me that he has been told to pass on all such questions now to Magaly Pena of Resorts Advantage. I have corresponded with her previously regarding reservations requests (just wait lists since no inventory available to reserve). I doubt she has much to provide for answers.

I am assuming therefore also that, since Adrian Toca's title is financial consultant, collections, that his task is now perhaps only to talk about individual memberships and the payments for such.

I have therefore forwarded my questions (similar to those posted in this blog yesterday or the day before) by email to the following persons:
Magaly Pena (Resorts Advantage), Frank Taggart (partner, Castles and Condos), Rob Anderson (partner, Castles and Condos), Ralph Dia-Cortes (Resorts Advantage), Donald Busby (owner and developer, Castles and Condos), Carlos Cardenas (project manager, Enchantment), Architecto Enrique Antonio Cardenas (Enchantment).

Hopefully one of these persons will provide us with at least some reply. I have mentioned in my email to them without mentioning names that a growing number of us who are M Hotel developments members are collectively seeking and sharing information, that list of members growing daily, so perhaps we will get some response soon.

By the way, I have contact information now from about 10 Castles and Condos and Enchantment members (mostly C&C members). I hope more members will find these posts and will pass on their contact information also.

Joe Faubert (PapaBearAB)


----------



## PapaBearAB (Jul 22, 2009)

*not the answer we were waiting for yet*

Just below is the reply from Magaly P. from Resorts Advantage regarding my questions. The answer, to me, was unacceptable, summarized and paraphrased as "trust us. give us time. lots of time. someday we will provide you with more information, but nothing now". Perhaps others will interpret a differnt meaning to the answer. 

Perhaps others are more patient. My ranting reply back to her and all the developer contacts that I had emailed also follows in this same post. Hopefully someone will provide us with more information.

So, first, here is the reply Magaly P. from Resorts Advantage: 

Dear Mr. Faubert, 

Greetings from Castles and Condos. 

I inform you that we, Resorts Advantage, have been contracted by your Vacation Club to offer excellent customer service and support to their valued members. Resorts Advantage is a customer service provider in the U.S. for many different resorts worldwide, Castles and Condos being one of them. 

Currently, we are still working towards retrieving all information regarding your resort so that we may better assist you. 

I understand that you may feel frustrated considering this has taken some time, however, I can assure you that we are working diligently to be able to provide the service that you deserve as a valued member. Once we have received all information regarding your resort, I will gladly contact you.

I advise you that this may take some time and ask that you bear with us until we are able to provide you with further information. 

Thank you for your understanding and continued support.
Kind Regards, 
Magaly Peña
Member Services/ Atencion a Socio
Resorts Advantage

Here is the rant that was my reply. Perhaps someone else would like to reply next time, or ask the next questions, as my patience for being ignored is running low.


Dear Magaly,

Thank you for your quick reply.
But yes, I and other members are furstrated from lack of informative detailed communication 
more than we are frustrated from delays in the project.
Thus the rant that follows.

There is no longer much trust in the Residence Club members I have met recently over email 
with regards to what is being said or promised.
That is because no one is saying anything concrete other than 
that the building at Castles and Conds will now not be ready until summer 2010,
which was a sudden change from even a week ago when maybe inventory would be ready in October 2009 still.
All of a sudden another 9 month delay. Not 3 months. 9 months. How long will the next delay be.
There were no good reasons provided, that construction had to halt because of lack of cash flow, 
or that the developer has had to limit the pace of construction due to lack of cash flow,
or because there are legal matters to work out between partners (and how many years would that take)
or any other reason.
And how many more delays will later be announced as time goes on.

We need communication from the developers. Or from M Hotels if it still exists as an entity. 
The communication does not have to come from you, but it could, 
but only if it was clear who through you was making what announcements.
Resorts Advantage is (from our perspective) a customer liaison service provider amd messenger 
and payments agency and booking services provider for the property owners.
It is not the company or companies that we have contracts with.

Someone has to keep members up-to-date on what went wrong and what construction progress is being made
so that we, not being there, know that there might be some hope that the complex will be completed.
Pictures weekly or bi-weekly or monthly of the contruction progress made will help.
And we also need to know what other promised membership privileges, 
such as using M-weeks at other M Hotels developments, 
are likely to exist when inventory is finally available.

Your answer to just wait while you gather information is unacceptable. 
It could very well be seen as a delaying tactic.
You give no information as to how long the wait for information will be.
Why should those members that are not paid in full continue to pay monthly payments 
if they don't know if they are just losing more money with every payment they make.
Why should we recommend others to buy if they ask us whether they should when we have no positive information.
If members who are not paid in full don't continue to pay monthly payments, 
that put's more financial hardship on the developers, 
and the projects thus get put in further jeapordy, and those paid in full, like me,
are more likely to lose their money if they don't get information and if they also don't take action.

Time is important to many members. 
The longer we don't know anything, the more likely legal actions need to get started,
because delaying legal action longer and longer will just make it harder to succeed in any legal action. 
Most of us yet don't want legal action. We want timely use of our memberships.
But some people want to act now. Most of us don't want to yet. 
But we need a reason not to take that road. 
We need to trust the developers and the information provided.

People can't wait forever and just hope hopelessly they will still own a worthy membership 
and just watch their money disappear and never get anything back or anything for it. 
Sooner or later the members collectively need to take action if there is no good communication.

You are asking us to trust you. But you are only a liason. 
M Hotels or the various M Hotel developements are just one of your clients. 
You have little to lose.
Your reputation is not on the line, because it is mostly not your problem, 
and you can't do anything about it,
as it is the developers problem, 
and you can always say it was the project that failed, not Resorts Advantage.

The developer's know some of the answers to some of the questions, 
and you may also know some of those answers and are just not sharing that information.

For instance, in addition to our Residence Club memberships, 
we should have had our Platinum Membership accounts serviced by Vacations Club already,
as though many members were not to get use of M weeks until next year,
they were to have access to their on-line Platinum Membership accounts for other travel deal searches.
Someone obviously knows that we either aren't getting them at all, or will get them at a later date and likely what date,
and could tell us either answer. You may not know that answer, but someone does. 
The developer has not paid any funds to Vacations Club (they have told me this), thus no membership services from Vacations Club.

For instance, M Hotels is not mentioned on the new Enchantment Site web pages.
So tell me either that that resort will not be usable, or that you are renogotiating with the Enchantment and don't know it's status, 
or that M weeks are still usable there when inventory is available for bookings.

Someone knows the answer to whether it is likely Castles and Condos will still be part of a collection of M Hotel developments,
or could at least tell us that the shared facility use is being renegotiated and is likely to be available, 
or that M Hotels developments is no longer a collection of interchangable developments from a booking perspective.

We need some communication. 
Not just for Resorts Advantage to say wait and see and trust us.
Resorts Advantage is not the developers. 
Resorts Advantage is not M Hotels (or if you are, say you are).

Joe Faubert


----------



## kscar (Jul 22, 2009)

Joe,

  We have some but not all of the email addresses, send them to us & I'll be happy to send out a few emails also.

  We are still hoping that this will pan out to be a viable project, we're not ready to pursue legal action, but we would like to have the same answers that you are asking for.

Kurt & Sue


----------



## dennisdarrel (Jul 22, 2009)

kscar said:


> Tracy & Lynda are no longer with C & C. The markeing & sales group have been let go. Most of the owners received an email with this info. Since then we have been speaking with Adrian Toca with Resorts Advantage at 866-944-2213 ext. 2473. He may be able to answer any questions that you have.



Hello,
Have come across this thread and would like to be added to the list of Enchantment/Castles & Condos owners looking for answers. We have a 
confirmation at C&C for Jan. 2-9,2010 that we requested back in November
and no longer know if it is valid. Emailed the reservation contact we had and 
it came back as undeliverable. Would like to stay in touch with folks that are
trying to get to the truth of the matter.
Regards,
Dennis & Mary Van Pelt


----------



## kscar (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

 I have also sent a email to all the same people that Joe did. Hopefully one of us will receive a reply from someone who knows something soon! We will keep you "posted".


----------



## PapaBearAB (Jul 23, 2009)

*please read important post in the other TUG M Hotels forum*

Please read the important post in the other TUG M Hotels forum, especially Castles and Condos members:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=762042#post762042


----------



## CC6031 (Jul 23, 2009)

Pittle,
  I think you should begin worrying. When we purchased 6/1 the electricity was off. Their explanation was that the power company was doing some work that required the entire neighborhood to be without power.We now believe we were lied to and the power was off because they failed to pay their bill. (the immediate availability of flashlights should have alerted us) 
  By 6/29 all phone calls or e-mail communications with the  Sr loan officer  Lynda McEachern were not responded to. I called the travel company to find out how to use the $ we were to recieve for travel (iTravelCompanions) and I was told that they had not had any communication nor received any money fromCastles and Condos in PV for several months. They were under the impression that the resort had closed the sales office for the summer.


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 24, 2009)

I just looked at the old newspaper article. Mamann is VERY young, isn't he???


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 24, 2009)

Oops, found a photo of him elsewhere, where he is 50!!


----------



## SalesRepJohnDoe (Jul 24, 2009)

I am a former sales rep, speak fleunt Spanish, the article mistakes Daniel as the builder which he was not. The permits were pulled and I believe he had nothing to do with pulling permits. Daniel is just a salesperson who was contracted to run the sales for the project Castles & Condos. I believe that whoever pulled the construction permits would be the "developer" and he did have some hardships in doing so - city hall is all about bribes here in Mexico. 

John Doe



indigo502 said:


> http://www.123people.com/ext/frm?ti...ro888_20081121.pdf&section=weblink&wrt_id=227
> 
> if you go to this link it's a news article that Daniel did not have a permit to build Condos and Castles and was under investigation as of last November, 2008.  If you know anyone who speaks Spanish have them translate it for you.  Not good news.


----------



## SalesRepJohnDoe (Jul 24, 2009)

A little info about Daniel Mamann. From what I know he's a 29 year old kid that Don put as the face of the project. He was a just a salesperson who got lucky...or unlucky however you want to put it.


----------



## Skins (Aug 16, 2009)

dennisdarrel said:


> Hello,
> Have come across this thread and would like to be added to the list of Enchantment/Castles & Condos owners looking for answers. We have a
> confirmation at C&C for Jan. 2-9,2010 that we requested back in November
> and no longer know if it is valid. Emailed the reservation contact we had and
> ...


I have been following the posts on C & C in the other forum (Heard of M Hotels) for about 2 weeks and just found all the posts here. When I originally logged on and went to this forum, it came up with only 1 post. I clicked somewhere and lo & behold, here are the rest.

I understand that there are about 30+ owners of C&C that are now registered as a group with PapaBearAB. He seems to have the ear of at least some of the C&C people, as none of my emails for contacts to C&C have been responded to.

Anyway, in conjunction with the other owner(s) that have reservations for C&C, back in March we paid for and received "confirmed" reservations for Nov 8 - 22 of 2009 for a 2 bedroom unit.  The new agent for rentals, Resorts Advantange, has been very polite and sympathetic but I still have no answers as to where we be staying for our "comparable accommodations".  At first it was going to be Villa Quinta del Mar, but that's a no go now. Our reservations are for less than 3 months away, and I understand there are paid reservations for some starting in mid-Sept.

Anyone have any news or info on this situation?


----------



## PapaBearAB (Aug 16, 2009)

*reservations follow-up; and contact email for Keith Thomson*

Keith Thomson's contact email is "saverexpressmexico at yahoo.com" (replace " at " with "@") - perhaps he can assist you regarding your reservations inquiry - if he does not reply to your email within a few days, please call me at 403-510-5667 or email me at joefaubert at shaw.ca (replace " at " with "@"), since I will soon hopefully be talking to DNG and RA and Keith more about reservations, since these upcoming reservations that you and others have, if honoured, will be proof that DNG is serious about making this timeshare project work
Joe F. (PapaBearAB)

PS. Please let's not get two threads going again - let's try to keep all posts on "Heard of M Resorts in Puerto Vallarta" so that we all don't have to follow two forums (even though this forum is more appropriately named, but most of the info before I joined was on the other thread)


----------



## olschool (Aug 23, 2009)

*another in the same boat*



PapaBearAB said:


> Keith Thomson's contact email is "saverexpressmexico at yahoo.com" (replace " at " with "@") - perhaps he can assist you regarding your reservations inquiry - if he does not reply to your email within a few days, please call me at 403-510-5667 or email me at joefaubert at shaw.ca (replace " at " with "@"), since I will soon hopefully be talking to DNG and RA and Keith more about reservations, since these upcoming reservations that you and others have, if honoured, will be proof that DNG is serious about making this timeshare project work
> Joe F. (PapaBearAB)
> 
> PS. Please let's not get two threads going again - let's try to keep all posts on "Heard of M Resorts in Puerto Vallarta" so that we all don't have to follow two forums (even though this forum is more appropriately named, but most of the info before I joined was on the other thread)



I came across this bbs by accident last night by searching for saversexpress mexico,stayed up until 2:45 a.m. reading all the info. PapaBear is sooo right at trying to keep all the questions & comments flowing on one thread,to keep all the info in one place. The other has 7 pages of info, that's a lot! I appreciate all the time & effort that you've put in to this Joe!!  
Mingo & Jean


----------



## olschool (Aug 24, 2009)

*mamman*



KarenLK said:


> Oops, found a photo of him elsewhere, where he is 50!!



We actually met him back in Aug of 08 at our presentation there at the site, he is around 30ish, dark hair, ponytail. He said that he was Canadian, I've read otherwise recently.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it would be more helpful to keep all new info. in one thread, and the other thread has had more responses, so I'm going to close this one and redirect new posts to the other thread -

*Heard of "M" Resorts in Puerto Vallarta? *

If that's not a good idea for some reason, please let me know and I will reopen it.


----------

